# LN no.4 or veritas no.4 custom pmv11?



## tcarswell (Nov 4, 2014)

Title says it all. If I go with the LN I'd go with the bronze. Any thoughts from you guys are appreciated


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

I went with the LN 4 1/2. The reason is that the frogs and blades are interchangeable among LN 4 1/2, 5 1/2, 6 and 7 planes. Down the road, I can get a 5 1/2 and 7 in 50º and 55º frog angles and have a very versatile package of planes.


----------



## tcarswell (Nov 4, 2014)

That's an interesting thought. Does the veritas 4 1/2 custom have that option?


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

I love my LN 4-1/2. I do not own very many planes but use this for lots of things including as a shooting plane.


----------



## RichT (Oct 14, 2016)

> That s an interesting thought. Does the veritas 4 1/2 custom have that option?
> 
> - tcarswell


I don't know about that. I'm sure it'll say on their web site.


----------



## tcarswell (Nov 4, 2014)

I'm surprised. Seems like maybe the 4 1/2 might be a better option ?


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

I went with a Veritas #4 L.A. smoother and a #4 Custom with 55 deg. frog, both with the PMV-11.
Already have 3, 4, 5, 5 1/4 and 6 Stanley's all with PMV-11 blades. Think I will get the Veritas L.A. Jack someday.


----------



## tcarswell (Nov 4, 2014)

I love my low angle jack and my low angle smoother . Big big fan of the pmv11


----------



## mramseyISU (Mar 3, 2014)

> I went with the LN 4 1/2. The reason is that the frogs and blades are interchangeable among LN 4 1/2, 5 1/2, 6 and 7 planes. Down the road, I can get a 5 1/2 and 7 in 50º and 55º frog angles and have a very versatile package of planes.
> 
> - RichTaylor


I did the same thing. I have a LN number 4-1/2 and a number 7, one with the 45 degree frog and one with a 55 degree frog. Pretty hard to go wrong with that set-up.


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

LN 4 1/2 ^^










Veritas custom no. 4 ^^

I'd go with the Lie Nielsen


----------



## WayneC (Mar 8, 2007)

Yes, there is the whole aesthetics thing. I have the Bronze LN-4. Planning to get one of the high angle frogs for it. My other Bench planes are Bedrocks. They could also be a consideration.


----------



## derekcohen (Jul 15, 2007)

I have both the Custom #4 and a LN bronze #3. Both are excellent users and capable of smoothing the most interlocked grain. However, to do so, you need to be proficient in setting the chipbreaker around 0.3 - 0.4mm from the edge of the blade.

The LN started life with a 55 degree frog. I hated it. Hard to push and did not provide the ultimate performance I sought. I swapped out the frog for a 45 degree. The lower the frog, the lower the cutting angle, and the smoother the finish …. as long as you set the chipbreaker. The Custom #4 has a 42 degree frog. So it is a slightly better performer than the LN.

Setting the chipbreaker is easier with the custom planes than Bailey planes as the screws are the right way up (bettr visibility).

My review of the Custom planes is a useful read to understand what to purchase, and why.

http://www.inthewoodshop.com/ToolReviews/VeritasCustomPlanes1.html










Regards from Perth

Derek


----------



## tcarswell (Nov 4, 2014)

I read your reviews thank you for that ! I ended up going with a 4 1/2 custom with a wide tote and standard medium handle and a pvm 11 blade. And I got a large shoulder plane while I was at it


----------



## waho6o9 (May 6, 2011)

Congrats on your new planes, they look great.


----------



## RobS888 (May 7, 2013)

> LN 4 1/2 ^^
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Why is the LN a better choice? I would think performance is the top consideration, not the appearance.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Mine works fine. Seems most are happy with the performance along with a traditional look.


----------



## Just_Iain (Apr 5, 2017)

I just checked the Lee Valley website and in the Build your custom plane they offer 40, 45 & 55 Degree Frogs. Plus the option of spending extra ($10 it appears) for a custom frog at 0.5 Degree increments, anywhere between 40 and 65 Degrees.

Iain


----------



## tcarswell (Nov 4, 2014)

They do . And after much deliberation and consideration about the work I do and intend to do I arrived at a 45 degree


----------



## them700project (Aug 12, 2015)

I started with veritas low angle jack to start. then added bevel up smoother plane. they are interchangeable


----------



## Lemwise (Sep 17, 2016)

Some time ago I picked up a custom Veritas 4½. Some dude listed it on a Dutch action site and when it still wasn't sold after 3 months he sold it to me for €100. Initially I thought it's a very nice plane but I grew to dislike it. I ended up giving it away to a friend who's very happy with it. In the end I still prefer my old Record No 3 and 4 with their original crucible cast tungsten steel blades and stay set cap iron. Both are from the early 50's and generally speaking Record made better planes in those days than Stanley. So if I were to recommend a plane it would be either of those. You can pick one up quite cheap, give it a good cleaning, flatten the sole, frog, blade and cap iron and you'll have a very nice plane that does everything an expensive Lie Nielsen or Veritas does and it will give you the exact same finish. Don't listen to the "experts" who say you need an expensive plane to get the best results. Don't listen to them babbling about blade chatter and that you need a thick blade to prevent it. They are lying and are most likely affiliated with a manufacturer or store and are only promoting stuff because they're probably paid to do so.


----------



## bobasaurus (Sep 6, 2009)

For bevel-down planes, I like LN best. For bevel-up, LV because of the norris adjusters.


----------



## OSU55 (Dec 14, 2012)

Good choice going with the Veritas custom 4-1/2. It's tough to beat the design and options available with that line of planes - can't think of anything that does.


----------



## Lemwise (Sep 17, 2016)

The tried and true Bailey design is still the best plane design imo. There's a reason it's been produced in the same basic form for over a hundred years.


----------

